# Einfrieren nach dem Fang



## radwulu (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich las kürzlich eine Bekanntmachung bzw. Info in einem wohlbekannten Angelrevier (Hökensås) in Schweden (hauptsächlich 'put and take'), dass man mit Vorteil die gefangenen Fische, ohne sie auszunehmen, tiefgefriert. Um sie dann erst zum Gebrauch in noch halbgefrorenem Zustand diesbezüglich zu behandeln.
Für mich völlig neu! Frage ist, ob das wirklich 'funktioniert' oder man nur die immer wieder vorkommenden Verunreinigungen der Uferzonen usw. damit 'verhindern' will.
????

Wäre hilfreich, könnte jemand dazu Infos geben. Danke!

Radwulu


----------



## antonio (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

funktionieren tut es aber ob es vorteile hat?

gruß antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Ich halt da nicht viel von. Die Fleischqualität ist wesentlich höher, wenn der Fisch direkt nach dem Fang ausbluten kann und dann zügig ausgenommen wird und kühl gelagert wird. Die zeit, bis der Fisch durchgefrostet ist und beim Auftauen dürfte schon die ersten Zersetzungsprozesse in Gang bringen.


----------



## Mühle (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Da stimme ich Ulli zu. Ich mach's immer so schnell wie möglich. Gedärm mit einzufrieren, ist für mich keine schöne Vorstellung.


----------



## Baifisch (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Wie könnten sich hieraus Vorteile ergeben?
Ich kann's mir nicht vorstellen (find's ekelig)


----------



## Freakadelle (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*



Mühle schrieb:


> Ich mach's immer so schnell wie möglich.



Öhm.... wär das nicht ein Kandidat Boardferkelwahl? :q


----------



## rob (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

würd ich auch nicht machen!
ein kehlschnitt und gleich ausnehmen ist für mich immer noch die beste wahl.
lg rob


----------



## aloa (25. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Hallo ich mach das schon seit Jahren so, das ich den Fisch im ganzen einfriere.Der vorteil daran ist, das du den Fisch länger eingefroren lassen kannst und der dann immer noch wie Fang frisch schmeckt.Aber vor dem einfrieren muss man ihn schön säubern, das ist klar.Außerdem die ganzen großeinkäufer von Fisch Restaurants z.b.kaufen den Fisch auch noch im ganzen, sieht man bei Kabel1 reportagen auch öfters.

Gruß aloa


----------



## radwulu (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Hallo,

recht herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Bin aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Bewertungen noch nicht recht schlüssig. Komme demnächst wieder nach Schweden und werde dem Thema bei den dortigen 'Verantwortlichen' hartnäckig auf den Grund und eventuell Wissenschaftler konsultieren. Klar, dass ich mich dann wieder melde!
Also, bis denne,

Gruß, Radwulu


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Moin,

in Island ist der Kehlschnitt und damit das vollständige Ausbluten obligatorisch, auch bei größeren Fischen das Ausnehmen der Eingeweide, um das "Übersiedeln" möglicher Nematoden zu verhindern!

Du bist auf der sicheren Seite, wenn Du zu mindestens die größeren Fische sofort ausnimmst und dann erst einfrierst.
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*


----------



## Mühle (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

@ Freakadelle

Altes Schwein! 

Aber hast schon recht... Was bin ich bloß für ein Egoist! hähä


Gruß Mühle


----------



## peterws (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Ich habe das mit dem Komplett-Einfrieren in Irland für Lachse auch empfohlen bekommen, hat funktioniert, die Fische waren aber auch ein paar Wochen später komlett verspeist.
Vorteil diueser Variante: ???
Nachteil: keiner


----------



## ostfriesengerd (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Ausserdem die Kiemen entfernen, sind meistens voll durchblutet. Gerd


----------



## Vike (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Ich hab in Norwegen von meinen Vermietern immer solche Fische bekommen. So wie sie aus dem Wasser kommen, werden sie eingefroren. Das sind aber vor allem Lachs und Forelle.
Die Fische waren immer einwandfrei. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß dadurch ein natürlicher Schutzmantel bleibt, wodurch es keinen Gefrierbrand gibt und die Fische auch nicht so schnell austrocknen und tranig werden, besonders Fettfische.
Diese Tradition ist sicher keine Faulheit der Norweger.
Gruß Vike


----------



## buk (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*



Vike schrieb:


> Diese Tradition ist sicher keine Faulheit der Norweger.


 
Für mich kommt allerdings nur ein ausgenommener Fisch in die Tiefkühltruhe.

Ausgenommen und gesäubert muss er eh werden, dann hab ich zum einen den Vorteil, dass er pfannenfertig ist und zum anderen bin ich auf der "sicheren" Seite bzgl. Haltbarkeit/usw.

Ist wohl Geschacksache...ein Angelvolk wie Norwegen wird sich wohl nicht grundlegend irren.

gruss


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Hier mal zwei Filete von einem gekehlten und einen ungekehlten Fisch.
Deutlich zu sehen wie das Blut in das Filete dringt.


----------



## Mühle (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Ich möchte fast sagen: Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!

Schöne Illustration der Problematik! Ich sorge nach Möglichkeit auch für ein möglichst vollständiges Ausbluten des Fisches - und das gilt für alle Arten.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## radwulu (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.
Haben in Schweden 8 Regenbogen (0,8-5 kg) sofort nach dem Fang 'nur' getötet (ohne Ausbluten) und in -vorbereitete, tragbare (ihr kennt diese blauen Kästen) Kühltruhen- gepackt und 2-3 Stunden später tiefgefroren.
Jetzt, 1 Monat später, sind die ersten zubereitet und verdrückt. Super! Und wichtig: das Ausnehmen war im halbgefrorenen Zustand wesentlich sauberer, geruchsfreier und schneller als bei jeder anderen Methode! Auch das Fleisch war absolut 'blutfrei', also nicht unnatürlich gerötet.
Petri Heil!
Radwulu


----------



## kalle-wirsch (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Fisch gehört ins Wasser - auch nach dem Fang.
Fisch der nach dem Fang filitiert und im Wasser in entsprechenden Gefrierdosen eingefroren wird, bleibt bis zu einem Jahr verwertbar - frag mal die alten Fischer an der Ostsee. Der Geschmacksunterschied ist kaum zu schmecken-wobei natürlich keiner von denen auf die Idee käme was anderes als fangfrischen Fisch zu essen.
Ist aber diese beste Methode.

Das liegt einfach an der luftdichten Verpackung durch das umschliessende Eis.
Keine Vakuummaschiene und schon gar kein Gefrierbeutel hält auf Dauer die Luft so gut weg vom Fisch.

Auch in Fischfabriken werden die Filets schockgefrostet oder glasiert. 
Der Geschmacksverlust und der Zersetzungsprozess entsteht durch Lufteinschlüsse oder Luftzufuhr und irgendwelchem Dreck, den wir beim Schlachten mit dem Messer, der Hand oder anderen Dingen an den Fisch bringen.

Deshalb ist es auch gut den ganzen Fisch einzufrieren, wenn man nicht filitieren will. Er bildet sozusagen seine eigene Schutzhülle.
Natürlich kann man nachher den halbangetauten Fisch wunderbar filitieren, aber Filets nehmen in Kühlboxen natürlich weniger Platz weg als ganze Fische und Gefrierdosen lassen sich auch sehr schön stapeln.

gruss


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Zum Glück gibt es auch noch so etwas wie Hygieneverordnungen, in denen so ein Unfug untersagt ist.

Fangen, töten, sofort ausnehmen und sofort kühlen, alles andere ist Humbug!

Gerade die stark durchbluteten Teile des Fisches, z. B. die Kiemen, verderben sehr schnell.


----------



## Khaane (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren.

Der Fisch kann selbstverständlich auch später ausgenommen werden, bzw. zunächst komplett gefrostet werden, wichtig hierbei jedoch das der Fisch nicht erst Stundenlang am Ufer bzw. im Eimer gelegen hat. 
(Zersetzungsprozess beginnt nämlich sofort nach dem Tod)

Soll der Fisch aber filetiert werden, ist es für die Filetqualität wesentlich besser den Fisch sofort bzw. frisch zu verarbeiten.

Das Fleisch eines bereits gefrorenen Fisches ist wesentlich weicher als von frischen Fisch. (mehlig)


Nichtsdestotrotz werden Fische bei mir generell sofort ausgenommen und dann gefrostet oder gleich filetiert.


----------



## Norwegen000 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Ich frag mich immer wieder warum ausgerechnet Norweger,die doch vom Fischfang und auch dessen Verarbeitung bestimmt viel Ahnung haben nun ausgerechnet den Fisch komplett einfrieren.
Ich habe es selbst mehrfach gesehen und habe auch schon solche Fische geschenkt bekommen.
Bei der Verarbeitung daheim nur antauen lassen,ausnehmen und fertig.
Für uns sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig,aber ich kann keinen Nachteil darin erkennen.

Norwegen000


----------



## Heuxs (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Einfrieren nach dem Fang*

Wenn Meeresfische...felitiert und eingefroren werden....immer mit Salzwasser(Meerwasser)
abspülen!

Heuxs


----------

